# 2010 Turkey Seasons Set



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

It looks like it's official now:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/news/09-08/turkey_2010.php

Apr 10-29: Limited Entry by Region
Apr 30-May 2: Youth Only Statewide Hunt
May 3-31: Unlimited Statewide Hunt

I know there are differing opinions, but I, for one, am happy to see this day arrive. With a few bonus points, I'll still be putting in for the 1st hunt. However, if I don't draw I'll definitely be picking up a tag for the 3rd season.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like I will be hunting turkeys in 2010!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet Can't wait.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

The first hunts runs until the 29th not the 19th. Just thought I would clarify


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for catching that typo. I fixed it in the original.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The youth hunt is great, and the state wide hunt is great, but we still have *3* opening days! :evil: This only creates scattered, call shy, smart turkeys. They need a youth hunt in early April and an over the counter hunt from the 15th of April to the end of may. (just like Idaho)

I know why they did it this way~to keep all the ninnies with 5 turkey points from throwing a temper tantrum cuz they didn't get their "easy" turkey tag. Waaaaa!

I'll be buying a tag for 1-eyes area this spring. Gotta go kill one of those non-existent birds on public land. :wink: The challenge will be to see how close to his front door I can get it done. 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree with you, TEX-O-BOB. Eliminate the limited entry hunt and just sell tags over the counter.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I agree with you, TEX-O-BOB. Eliminate the limited entry hunt and just sell tags over the counter.


From what I have been told in talks with people in the 'know' is that LE will be gone from most units within 5 years. Look at how many 'hunters' are upset they are going OTC in May, just think what the reaction would be if that was done in April. I believe caution and phasing this in is a wise plan at this point.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you, TEX-O-BOB. Eliminate the limited entry hunt and just sell tags over the counter.
> ...


You're right Pro, keep the peace...


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Keep the peace? Why, I don't think I've ever seen that phrase in these here parts before. :lol: 

I'll tell you what. Rather than having a LE draw, why don't we just give tags to anybody with three points or more for the first season this year and then get rid of it. Would that make everyone happy? This idea that the otc season is gonna suck is just nuts. If you can't get into hunting tough birds on public land you oughta just give it up. Man, a whole month of turkey hunting is going to be great! I may need to sleep the whole month of June when it's all over. If you're not finding turkeys you're just not trying hard enough.


----------

